

Vodafone sues a customer in India - geekzgalore
http://epaper.livemint.com/ArticleImage.aspx?article=01_06_2011_009_003&mode=1

======
goombastic
Valia needs support from all Indian telecom users. There seems to be no
service guarantee agreement for Indian users at all. The only thing most
telcos do these days is send you a bill. Indian customers should rightfully
get discounts for downtime and bad service. Vodafone and others should ensure
that they do not sign up people for services arbitrarily.

------
adaml_623
They haven't sued him instead they've threatened him with legal action to get
him to take down web content. The web content includes personal contact
details for Vodafone staff. So that's reasonable

It looks like Vodafone isn't providing the promised service but I guess the
consumer protection goverment agency in India is a bit ?ineffective?. So
that's a bit rubbish.

Not really much of a story here.

~~~
vidyesh
Well the story goes as, the customer didn't get the promised 3G service around
his house so he got pissed and started calling Vodafone customer care and soon
started leaking off personal details of the Vodafone employees he talked with.

Vodafone even compensated for it and provided him with complementary 2G plan
which should have solved the problem. But he kept posting and abusing. He was
told to delete all that but he ignored those requests so the case.

Thats all i have read, am not biased or supporting Vodafone just replied to
shred some light.

But seems ridiculous to sue a customer over this, eventually this would end up
losing a few many customers for Vodafone.

------
Cherian_Abraham
Suing a customer = Priceless!

I predict Streisand Effect in 5..4..3..2..1..

------
meow
Good luck going with that to Indian courts... Usually they are more partial to
consumers and probably blast Vodafone for trying to curtail freedom of
expression etc...

~~~
shubhkarman
Sarcasm?

------
teyc
and I thought Vodafone problems are exclusive to Australia.

